# It's a new 'drinking' problem.



## k3ng (May 21, 2010)

Ok, this to me is incredibly disturbing.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1278583/Young-people-drinking-neat-vodka-EYE-quick-buzz.html

Pouring alcohol in your eye to get high? 

For one thing, that's just stupid. For another, it's a waste of alcohol. What in the world inspired some nut to pour alcohol into his or her eyeball and start a trend of eyeball burning horror. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Like a Fox (May 21, 2010)

Almost as cool as cheesing.


----------



## ash somers (May 21, 2010)

i don't see it as being any more disturbing than sticking some thing up your bum to get high and people do that ...

sorry, that was my thought and you did ask


----------



## The Backward OX (May 21, 2010)

Like a Fox said:


> Almost as cool as cheesing.



?

The mind boggles.


----------



## KangTheMad (May 21, 2010)

That sounds stupid.


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 21, 2010)

So pouring alcohol in your eye can damage it?   Wow, who would have suspected THAT?


----------



## HarryG (May 21, 2010)

I don’t mind admitting that I enjoy the odd JD or three after a hard day’s work, but what’s been described is ridiculous.  I don’t suppose my liver thanks me for the JDs but at least I can still see straight, although a strange thing happened the other night, quite late.

  My big, black dog was playing in the garden and suddenly there were two of them.  I closed my eyes, shook my head, but it was even worse, the two black dogs were joined by two small white ones (I’ve got a small white dog too).

  It took a strong black coffee for the twin dogs to merge into one again.  

  As for the other comments  . . . I’ll stick with the JD for my high, and not through the eye.


----------



## moderan (May 21, 2010)

It makes Cheech y Chong seem prophetic. Of course, that was a cigarette, but the same principle applies.


----------



## Foxee (May 21, 2010)

Ouch. Amazing what people will do for 'fun'.

I think the people who found out that licking the Bufo frog got you high made more sense than this. And I always wondered who the first nut was who said, "Hey, there's a frog! I'm gonna lick it!"


----------



## moderan (May 21, 2010)

The Olmec version of Cheech and Chong?


----------



## JosephB (May 21, 2010)

Well, we get all these parent warnings by email, and awhile back there was one making the rounds about girls soaking tampons in vodka and inserting them -- supposedly avoiding alcohol breath. (As if that's the only indication that someones been drinking.) I checked it out on Snopes and it was neither confirmed or denied. There were a few news stories about it, so who knows. I can't think of a joke right now, so have at it, folks.


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 21, 2010)

> The Olmec version of Cheech and Chong?


 
LOL!

-Hey, score some toad, _ese_?
-What for?
-Get stoned, dude.
-Man, you're a "head"?
-Yeah, I'm a stone head.  What can I say?  I'm an Olmec.


----------



## HarryG (May 21, 2010)

It must be difficult to get through life unscathed nowadays, especially for young people, and on top of that they’ve now started building ‘human’ beings from scratch, in a laboratory in California (it’s in today’s newspapers all over the world).

  It’s all got too much for me, I’m still struggling with the frogs and the nasty things up your bum, that’s got to be an Australian thing, surely?


----------



## moderan (May 21, 2010)

lin said:


> LOL!
> 
> -Hey, score some toad, _ese_?
> -What  for?
> ...


^*cues laugh track*


----------



## KangTheMad (May 21, 2010)

JosephB said:


> Well, we get all these parent warnings by email, and awhile back there was one making the rounds about girls soaking tampons in vodka and inserting them -- supposedly avoiding alcohol breath. (As if that's the only indication that someones been drinking.) I checked it out on Snopes and it was neither confirmed or denied. There were a few news stories about it, so who knows. I can't think of a joke right now, so have at it, folks.



Alcohol is absorbed through the vagina that way. 

"Witches" supposedly rubbed nightshade on broom handles and sat on them, the poison absorbing through the vagina and giving them a high. Same principle, so I wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 21, 2010)

I can see lots of benefits of the vodka douche application.  But would prefer Baileys.  Maybe a little Amaretto.


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 21, 2010)

> "Witches" supposedly rubbed nightshade on broom handles and sat on them,



This could add a whole new dimension to the sagging Harry Potter saga.


----------



## JosephB (May 21, 2010)

KangTheMad said:


> Alcohol is absorbed through the vagina that way.



Heh. Yes, I got that Kang.


----------



## KangTheMad (May 21, 2010)

lin said:


> This could add a whole new dimension to the sagging Harry Potter saga.



Flying high in every sense of the phrase.


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 21, 2010)

Quimmich


----------



## Patrick (May 21, 2010)

Thick beyond all belief. You wouldn't pour  alcohol into your state of the art camera so why would you do it to your eye? That is clinically retarded. People with degrees aren't necessarily sensible or wise.


----------



## JosephB (May 21, 2010)

In addition to how stupid it is, I'm incredulous that it would be absorbed that much faster. When you take a shot of vodka, it hits you pretty quickly. Besides, why not just start drinking earlier?


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 21, 2010)

I was thinking that as well.   The whole idea of college is party, right?   So they want to cut out all the drinking and laughing and socializing, go straight to the stumbling and passing out?   Why?


----------



## HarryG (May 21, 2010)

There seems to be a dearth of young people replying to the interesting post from the OP.  Have they been scared away by older regulars haunting this forum, me included?

  I readily acknowledge being out of date, for the college students of today, my time was one of non-conformity too, but it was lame compared with pouring vodka in your eye.  We swallowed any pills put in front of us and rolled thin cigarettes full of any shit we could find, and soldiers smoked it through their rifle barrels in Vietnam.

  But then most of us turned respectable, ish anyway, to bring up our children and the crack passed us by, and now they’re pouring it in the eye and we are wringing our hands in horror.

  It’s a funny world.


----------



## caelum (May 21, 2010)

lin said:


> This could add a whole new dimension to the sagging Harry Potter saga.


 Oh. My. God.  lol

Yeah, as basically everyone is saying, that's retarded.  Reminds me of a fad from grade school where kids sniffed sugar from sugar-filled-straw-candies - no lie.  With fads like these, it's almost like craziness = coolness in the minds of the perpetrators, and if you don't do it too, you're not crazy-cool enough.  It _seems_ extreme - but that's its strength, because people fear extreme, so people will attach themselves to the feared thing for power, to be feared.


----------



## KangTheMad (May 21, 2010)

JosephB said:


> In addition to how stupid it is, I'm incredulous that it would be absorbed that much faster. When you take a shot of vodka, it hits you pretty quickly. Besides, why not just start drinking earlier?


 
Not to mention that I'm pretty sure pouring Vodka into your eye is going to hurt a lot. I'm not stupid enough to see for myself though.


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 21, 2010)

Actuallly things do get absorbed a lot faster by mucouse membrane and even faster by the eye, than in the stomach.  
In fact swallowing things and waiting for them to get through the digestive system not only slows them down, but vitiates the effect.


----------



## HarryG (May 21, 2010)

One o’clock in the morning here, I’m about to depart.  I suppose the Aussies are about to wake up and find out I’ve insulted them, maybe they won’t notice, it wasn’t malicious anyway.

  I’m straying from the subject, I’ve got nothing more to say, apart from mentioning that we seem to have more Chiefs than Indians.  Maybe that’s the way of the world we now live in, the Chiefs have taken over and the Indians are fucked.


----------



## ash somers (May 21, 2010)

but without the indians, who would the chiefs play with?




HarryG said:


> It must be difficult to get through life unscathed  nowadays, especially for young people, and on top of that they’ve now  started building ‘human’ beings from scratch, in a laboratory in  California (it’s in today’s newspapers all over the world).
> 
> It’s all got too much for me, I’m still struggling with the frogs and  the nasty things up your bum, that’s got to be an Australian thing,  surely?



actually, i think it's practised world wide and more of a gay-boy thing  not that i would know


----------



## JosephB (May 21, 2010)

I'm surprised by how many people are still in college drinking mode into their 30's. We were at a nighborhood party a few weeks ago and people were really knocking them back and getting plastered. Most people. Doing shots of tequila, chuging beers etc.  I don't get it, because they all have kids and have to at least sort of function the next day. I had to drive two couples home and someone blew beats on the neighbor's lawn. Geez.


----------



## Like a Fox (May 21, 2010)

Ox - Cheesing - I know it from a South Park episode, it involves inhaling cat urine. People claim it's real. None of my friends have sunk that low.... yet. 

As for the suppository method: I don't think it's a 'gay boy' thing, not in Melbourne anyway. It's a step. When the pills (it's usually ecstacy) don't work like they used to by simply swallowing or snorting them, they get "shelved". 


This eyeball thing is stupid. If you're going to do that, you'd just become a junkie - surely.


----------



## The Backward OX (May 21, 2010)

caelum said:


> people will attach themselves to the feared thing for power, to be feared.


 
You're stereotyping. I never wanted to be feared. And, I venture to suggest, neither do a vast majority of decent, respectable and together people. It's only fuckwits with a poor self-image who go on with shit like that.





284


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 21, 2010)

Nobody fears an ox.   People do, and I'd have to say, should, fear bears with chain saws.


----------



## Patrick (May 21, 2010)

Fear the redhead. We're so awesome, that if you touch us, you spontaneously combust.

Oh, sorry, missed your last post there, Ox.



lin said:


> Nobody fears an ox.   People do, and I'd have to say,  should, fear bears with chain saws.



Not during a zombie apocalypse though, they then become your best friend.


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 21, 2010)

Support your right to arm bears


----------



## caelum (May 21, 2010)

With or without chainsaws, polar bears can take down fully grown bull walruses of double their weight.  We'd better fear them.  I'm pretty sure they'd chew a helpless little ox to shreds.


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 21, 2010)

I'll give up my chainsaw when they pry it from my dead, frozen paws.


----------



## Patrick (May 21, 2010)

caelum said:


> With or without chainsaws, polar bears can take down fully grown bull walruses of double their weight.  We'd better fear them.  I'm pretty sure they'd chew a helpless little ox to shreds.


 
Yes. I was walking around in the garden, minding my own business, when I turned a corner and there, behind the oak tree, was a polar bear standing upright with a chainsaw in his paws. I shouted "Ooooooh!" and ran away. It's a true story, they just stand around corners waiting to chainsaw people.


----------



## caelum (May 21, 2010)

Of course they do.  How do you think I took that picture?  Sheesh.


----------



## Patrick (May 21, 2010)

caelum said:


> Of course they do.  How do you think I took that picture?  Sheesh.


 
You disguised yourself as a bush, didn't you?


----------



## ash somers (May 21, 2010)

Like a Fox said:


> ...
> 
> As for the suppository method: I don't think it's a 'gay boy' thing, not in Melbourne anyway. It's a step. When the pills (it's usually ecstacy) don't work like they used to by simply swallowing or snorting them, they get "shelved".
> 
> ...



i'll not be arguing with you for fear of letting the cat out of the bag *bites tongue*


----------



## caelum (May 21, 2010)

actually, i had to put the camera on a stand and take a delayed shot...................................?.......


----------



## ash somers (May 21, 2010)

you dangerous bear, you !


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 21, 2010)

Tell you what, from that whole pose there, if I was an Australian, I wouldn't bend over in front of him.


----------



## ash somers (May 21, 2010)

stop giving me ideas ... i really don't need any encouragement


----------



## Patrick (May 21, 2010)

caelum said:


> actually, i had to put the camera on a stand and take a delayed shot...................................?.......


 
Me + molotov > Polar bear + chainsaw.


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 21, 2010)

Except I don't think that's a polar bear.




I think it's a bipolar bear.


----------



## Patrick (May 21, 2010)

lin said:


> Except I don't think that's a polar bear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A bipedal bear.


----------

